# Niagara River Guides



## head hunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking to do a spontaneous trip to Niagara Falls and would like to take a charter on the lower river. Does anyone have a guide they would recommend? We would be staying on the US side as my wife's passport just expired.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Matt Yablonsky with Wet Net Charters.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain John Oravec. He was featured on the In-Fisherman show once upon a time... Great guy, fun to fish with and will really work to get you on the fish. I would use him again in a heartbeat.
[email protected]


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Niagara River Guide Service Captain John V. DeLorenzo
Phone (716) 998-9680

My wife and I had a blast with John last year fishing for kings in Oct. Bother in law goes every Feb with him for steelhead and lakers. He is one of the best on the lower Niagara


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

There is a guide. Joe Cinelli .. don't know if he still guides but he is on Grand Island NY. He is great.... got me a 20 lb steelhead in the lower river in November once. But the Niagara will spoil you..


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

X2 on Matt Yablonsky. Never fished the river but have used him twice on the lake. Works hard to get you fish.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

X3 Matt Yablonsky. Have fished with Matt in both the lake and river, and always pounded fish. Matt is the guide that other guides look to on the slower days.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Capt Frank Campbell. We went with him a couple years ago, had a great time.
http://www.niagaracharter.com/


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Joe and John are the best of the best..


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeff Draper used him few years back good equipment and professional


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

John Delorenzo been guiding on the river since the 80’s - he is good, very very good

















Steve Drabcyzk is newer guide , but I have ALWAYS caught fish











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Matt Yablonsky x 4. Good dude who works hard for the fishes.

http://www.getthenetwet.com/


----------



## BuckeyeHusker (Feb 27, 2014)

Chris Cinelli 716.479.2182 fishes both upper and lower Niagara. Catching some nice browns and steelhead right now.


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

John DeLorenzo. Go every Oct with him. Used to go up 3 times a year. The man knows what he's doing.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckeyeHusker said:


> Chris Cinelli 716.479.2182 fishes both upper and lower Niagara. Catching some nice browns and steelhead right now.


Do you know if his brother Joe still guides?


----------



## BuckeyeHusker (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, Joey still guides but pretty just weekends/holidays. Unfortunately for him, he has a day job.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm just curious did u end up going with someone? I'm fishing the Niagara the day after Christmas


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Gar shark, all be there as well. Chasing our feathered friends instead of the fish. Maybe a post fishing beer is in order?


----------

